# Myri



## joknee (Jul 13, 2016)

We've had Myri for a little over a year and couldn't love her more. I've been allergic to cats, but not Myri, so she's our little miracle. 
I'm joining to get some help/advice. She has had two litters, both one kitten, both died. My family (4 kids +dh) are Devistated about it, but we can't afford to take her to a vet.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If you can't afford to take her to a vet to be spayed, there are some organizations that can help with expenses. Here's a link to some:

Feline Outreach - Organizations that can help with veterinary bills


----------



## joknee (Jul 13, 2016)

*Too much death*

Our cat, Myri (about 18 months) has had two litters, both only with one kitten. The first kitten lived two days and died. The second, was brought to us already dead. This has been so sad for all of us! 
I am wondering what's going on. Is she too young? Is there a generic thing going on? We can't afford to take her to a vet for a check up, so am looking to you guys for ideas and suggestions. 
We want her to have kittens. One, to keep one of them, and two, I think it's a very good educational opportunity for my children. We will have her spayed after there is a successful litter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Geez, how many more times are you going to keep trying???

No, this is sad for *Myri*. What if you could have saved one of the kittens by a simple vet visit? Or, worse yet, Myri could have had complications and died.

And your reason is for your kids? Well, by now, they've probably already witnessed a couple births. If they need to see more, I'm sure they're familiar with Google and YouTube.

You're seriously not going to get much, if any, sympathy here. There are thousands of cats and kittens in shelters and rescues being put to sleep because they need homes. We don't encourage random breeding here.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

In my opinion, children should learn kindness and compassion first, science or whatever they learn from a pregnancy and birth second. 

Perhaps you could go to the municipal pound by yourself or with your spouse and see the reality of pet overpopulation. I hope this doesn’t sound too harsh but I think if you saw tiny kittens being euthanised by the thousands you would not choose to bring any more animals into this world, even if you are going to care for them or find them good homes.

As for veterinary expenses, I think it’s OK to rescue a cat from the street even if you don’t have a lot of money, but to get another kitten and not be able to provide basic veterinary care amounts to animal abuse in our societies.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So you can't afford vet care for the cat you have, yet you want her to get pregnant...possibly endanger her life and not be able to afford vet care to help her (very likely since she's had 2 failed pregnancies already). And then keep a second cat that you can't afford vet care for either. 

If you love this cat as you say you do, you will get her spayed and forget this irresponsible desire for her to have kittens. You also need to start a vet savings account or buy insurance so she can have care when she needs it. Teach your kids to be responsible pet owners by positive example, they will get much more out of it than they will witnessing a birth.


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Google is your friend in this situation.
I searched for "Low Cost Spay Neuter Clinic" with a zip code close to me and found over a dozen clinics. 

Most of them charge based on ability to pay. A couple are free.


----------

